# Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

Heute kamen die Antwprten vom VdSF und DAV:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier nochmal die Antwort des DAV zum direkten Vergleich:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> auch mit diesem Schreiben noch einmal vielen Dank für den „Offenen Brief“ vom 15. September 2010.
> 
> ...




Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943


----------

